# انا اريد اعتناق المسيحية



## amro jaber (24 مايو 2010)

يا جماعة عندي سؤال 
انا اريد اعتناق السيحية ولكن لايوجد في الامارت العربية المتحدة كنائس 
فكيف اعتنقها دون الذهاب الى الكنيسة؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوكم ردو علي


----------



## peter88 (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

في كنائس في الامارات مش كنيسة واحدة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

*سلام و نعمه اخي الكريم*

*فيه في اماره دبي كنايس و انا شوفت كدا في نشره اخبار الامارات زمان *
*يوجد كنيسه طبعا في اماره دبي و لكنها للمواطن المسيحي كي يمارس شعائر دينه و المواطن من اهل البلد طبعا مش هيقرب لها فانت لو عايز يا تروح من غير الدشداشه و الزي الوطني لو انتا مواطن*

*و لو مش مواطن مالهومش كلمه عاليك*

*و شوف الاب الكاهن هيقولك ايه*

*لو رفض لو انت تستطيع السفر اذهب اتعمد في الخارج لو تستطيع*

*و ربنا معاك يارب*

*بس انا متاكده تماما من وجود كنائس في دبي*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## amro jaber (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

انا ما اقدر اروح لاني ساكن في العين 
لو سمحت بس دلوني طريقة اعتنق المسيحية من دون الذهاب الى كنيسة 
و كمان علموني كيف تتتم الصلاة


----------



## Twin (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*



amro jaber قال:


> يا جماعة عندي سؤال
> انا اريد اعتناق السيحية ولكن لايوجد في الامارت العربية المتحدة كنائس
> فكيف اعتنقها دون الذهاب الى الكنيسة؟؟؟؟؟
> ارجوكم ردو علي


* يا أخ عمرو *
*المسيحيه ليست دين ليعتنق ولكنها حياه تعاش *
*أنت بتقول أزاي أعتنقها بدون كنائس وده عادي لأنك مش هتعرف تغير شئ*
*في أشحاص بالسعوديه ومؤمنين بالرب يسوع ويحيون حياه مسيحيه حقه وبدون كنيسه *
*لأنهم يعيشون في حضن الرب نفسه والرب هو حصنهم وملاذهم*

*لو أنت بتفكر في المسيحيه*
*أركع وصلي وأطلب من الرب أرشادك للحياه معه وكن صادق صادق بمعني الكلمه ليتمجد الله معك وفيك*
*أبدأ في الطريق الصعب ,ابدأ بقراءه الكتاب المقدس وأرفع قلبك لملك الملوك ورب الأرباب ليعده كمسكن له وهنا بس هتقدر تقول أنا مسيحي لأنك الله صار معك وبك سيغير كل الأشياء *

*وعايز أقولك السيد المسيح قال ...*
[q-bible] 
لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ». 
[/q-bible]
*ولو مش موجود حد معاك علشان تبقوا أثنين أو ثلاثه .............. صدقني ربنا بنفسه هيكون جنبك وهتشعر بوجوده وهو ال هيكمل النقص*​


----------



## peter88 (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

توين...
الكلام ده للي في السعودية
اما هو في الامارات وممكن حد مسيحي يساعده هناك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

*بيتر*

*لو حد مسيحي ساعده و السلطات عرفت ولا عيلته بلغت كله هيروح في داهيه و مش بعيد الكنيسه تتقفل و كله يروح في داهيه*


----------



## peter88 (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

اطلب المساعدة من ربنا يا عمر زي ما قالك توين
وشوف حد مسيحي تعرفه يساعدك
واطلب بايمان دايما (يا ربي يسوع المسيح خلصني)


----------



## Twin (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*



peter88 قال:


> توين...
> الكلام ده للي في السعودية
> اما هو في الامارات وممكن حد مسيحي يساعده هناك


*أنا بتكلم للكل وفي أي دوله وحتي لو في مصر*
*أحنا نعرف ناس وفي مصر يحيون الحياه المسيحيه بصدق ولم يذهبوا للكنائس سوي وقت عمادهم بس*​ 
*ويا حبيبي أنا في دوله الأن الكنيسه المصريه تبتعد عني ما يقرب من 90 كيلو متر ومش بقدر أروح كتير علشان ظروف الغربه والشغل بس أنا ربنا موجود معايا وبعزيني كتير بس طبعاً مع كل فرصه بروح وبتناول *
*بس هي ظروف*​ 
*ويا حبيبي هو ممكن ظروفه الحاليه لا تسمح للذهاب للكنيسه فله الطريق الأخر المؤدي للملكوت *
*ومعني كلمة كنيسه يعني جماعه مؤمنين مش مجرد مبني*​ 
*أمين*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

*يا ربي يسوع المسيح ارحمني و خلصني*​


----------



## peter88 (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

لا متقلقيش يا جوسبل
ربنا مش هيتخلي عنه لو طلبه بايمان


----------



## peter88 (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

كلامك مظبوط يا توين
بس لازم يتعمد لو امكن


----------



## Twin (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*



peter88 قال:


> كلامك مظبوط يا توين
> بس لازم يتعمد لو امكن


*يا بيتر *
*هو أنا هرد عليك والا علي السائل ؟*

*هو لسه ما أمنش أصلاً *
*والمعوديه مش بالساهل ..... مش كل واحد يقول أنا مسيحي نفرح بيه ونعمده *
*ده لسه الطريق طويل عليه ..... ده لو هو صادق مع نفسه قبل ما يكون معانا *

*والمعموديه شئ أساسي لأي شخص كان بس لو في الأستطاعه *

*ويكفينا تشتيت واي ملاحظات ع الخاص*​


----------



## amro jaber (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

طب شو اقول في الصلاة


----------



## amro jaber (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

اذا رحت وغيرت ديني بيقتلوني فاعطوني طرق الصلاة و بعض الادعية


----------



## MATTEW (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

*عزيزي صلي من قلبك بما تريد ان تقوله للرب 

لا نقول لك قل هذا لتتكلم مع الله لا هذا خطاء و سيكون مجرد كلام 

حينما تصلي تكلم مع الله مثلما تتكلم مع ابوك تكلم بحريه تكلم بما تريد ان تقول تكلم بما يجول في خاطرك في قلبك في عقلك في كل شيء  و صدقني بالأيمان و الأتضاع ستجد ما تريده من الرب 

14 فَإِذَا تَوَاضَعَ شَعْبِي الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي عَلَيْهِمْ  وَصَلُّوا وَطَلَبُوا وَجْهِي وَرَجَعُوا عَنْ طُرُقِهِمِ الرَّدِيئَةِ  فَإِنِّي أَسْمَعُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَأَغْفِرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ وَأُبْرِئُ  أَرْضَهُمْ. ( 2 اخ 7 : 14 )

13 وَتَطْلُبُونَنِي فَتَجِدُونَنِي إِذْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي بِكُلِّ  قَلْبِكُمْ.  ( ار 29 : 13 )

الرب يقول اطلبه بكل تواضع و من قلبك و ستجده 


و انصحك عزيزي تقرأ تعاليم المسيح في الموعظه علي الجبل هنا و ان كان اقرأ  انجيل متي و يوحنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5
*


----------



## peter88 (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*



amro jaber قال:


> اذا رحت وغيرت ديني بيقتلوني فاعطوني طرق الصلاة و بعض الادعية



خلي ايمانك بربنا قوي...
وكن واثق انه هيحفظك من المخاطر...

والصلاة هي صلة بالله
اينما كنت وفي اي وقت تصلي...
سواء بتصلي في ذهنك من غير صوت او غير ذلك....
الكتاب المقدس بيقول:
"صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا"
"صلوا بلا انقطاع"

ارشم ذاتك بعلامة الصليب
وقول اللي في قلبك لربنا...
اطلب منه انه يساعدك ويحفظك من الشر ويرشدك للحق...
لانه قال "انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة"
اشكره علي عطاياه وحكمته...
وصلي: (اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن ايضا لمن اساء الينا)
(لتكن مشيئتك)...
والاجزاء دي من الصلاة الربانية اللي علمها لنا السيد المسيح نفسه


----------



## fredyyy (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*



amro jaber قال:


> لو سمحت بس دلوني طريقة اعتنق المسيحية من دون الذهاب الى كنيسة
> و كمان علموني كيف تتتم الصلاة


 



*هل تستطيع أن تقول هذه الكلمات *

* يارب أنا خاطي *
*
وأفعل الشر وأفكر في الشر 
*
*وُأمتِع نفسي بالخطية لكنها لا تمنحني الفرح *

*أتي إليك راجعًا بعد عيشة في البعد عنك في سلوك بلا قداسة *




*وجزئية الايمان للتائب الراجع الى الله هي :*

* ُأأمن أن دمك يُطهِّر من كل خطية*

*ُأأمن أنك أعطيتني حياتـك وأخذت موتي*

*ُأأمن أنك أخذت قصاص كل خطاياي لتحررني*

*ُأأمن أنك تعطي تطهيرًا لقلبي النجس فأكره الخطية*

*لستُ أملكُ شيئًا لأعطيه لك فالكُلفة أكبر من أن ُأسددها لك*

*لذا فخلاصك وتبريرك والمُصالحة وبنويتي لله هبة مجانية منك *


*إقبل رجوعي إليك نادمًا على كل ما فعلت ... إني أحتمي في دم ذبيحتك *

*أحبك يارب *
*أتبعـك يارب *
*ُأطـيعـك يارب *
*حياتي لك يارب *
*العالم خلفي. أنت أمامي *
*لا رجوع للخطية ُحبك يأثرني *
*لن أعيش ذليل الخطية فيك أنا مرفوع الرأس ُمكرمًا *




*عزيزي *
*كل من يأتي للمسيح وفي فمه هذه الكلمات *
*ُيصبح من عائلة الله*​


----------



## esambraveheart (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*




amro jaber قال:


> *انا اريد اعتناق السيحية ولكن لايوجد في الامارت العربية المتحدة كنائس ​
> 
> فكيف اعتنقها دون الذهاب الى الكنيسة؟؟؟؟؟
> ارجوكم ردو علي​
> ...


​




*.............​*
*طريقة اعتناق المسيحيه جزئين :*
*اولا: جزء ايماني:*
*و هذا يتمثل في ان :*
*1- تؤمن من كل قلبك و تعترف بالمسيح ربا و الها و مخلصا و فاديا ..*​ 
*2- تؤمن من كل قلبك و تعترف بان المسيح اله و ابن الله الذي تجسد و صلب فداءا عن خطايانا و قام من بين الاموات.*​ 
*3- تؤمن من كل قلبك و تعترف بالثالوث المقدس : *
*الآب و الابن و الروح القدس ..اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم .*​ 
*4- تؤمن ان المسيح له لاهوت كامل و ان له ايضا ناسوت كامل و ان لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة و لا طرفة عين بل كان لاهوته حالا في ناسوته دوما بلا اختلاط و لا امتزاج و لا تغيير .*​ 
*5- تؤمن بالمعمودية بالروح لكي تولد من الروح من جديد و تصير انسانا جديدا .*​​


*ثانيا : جزء طقسي :​​*
*و هذا يمكنك تاجيله الي حين تتاح لك الفرصه الامنه حتي لا تتعرض لمتاعب و ملاحقات من قبل مطبقي حد الرده ..*
*..........................*
*1- المعموديه .( بواسطة كاهن الكنيسه)*​ 
*2- تناول الاسرار المقدسه ( جسد المسيح و دمه الكريم ) *
*وهذه ايضا تكون بمعرفة وبواسطة كاهن الكنيسه.*​​


*..و اتمني ان اراك مسيحيا اخي .​*​
​


----------



## fredyyy (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

*رجاء من الأخوة المشاركين *

*عدم التعرض للسائل بل الإجابة عن السؤال*

*المشرف ..... fredyyy*


----------



## ام سلطان (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

أختي ام سلطان.
أهلا وسهلا بكِ وبأسئلتك، *ولكن*
لا يجوز الدخول على سؤال أي عضو  بسؤال جديد من عضو آخر.
كل عضو يفتح موضوعا مستقلا بسؤاله.

لقد تم نقل سؤالك الى:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2127625#post2127625


----------



## Alcrusader (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

*أخي الحبيب كل ما عليك أن تفكر فيه هو أن تكلم الرب كأنه ابيك.
وتكلم يسوع كأنه أخاك الكبير.
تكلم مع بكل حرية، فالحياة مع المسيح هي صلاة متواصلة  24/24 ساعة، 7/7 أيام في الأسبوع، 365.25 يوم في السنة. 

ساعة ما تريد بإمكانك أن تصلي للرب. 
فقط ارسم اشارة الصليب ، وكلم الرب بكل حرية.



يكون رسم الصليب  بيدك اليمنى  فتكون: بإسم الأب [تضع أصابع  يدك على جبينك]، والإبن [تضع أصابع  يدك بوسط صدرك  إلى جانب قلبك] ، والروح القدس [تضع أصابع  يدك على كتفك الأيسر]،  الإله الواحد [تضع أصابع  يدك على كتفك الأيمن] , أمين.

ومتى أردت أن تطلب من الرب صلي الصلاة التي عالمنا اياها المسيح:
« أبانا الذي في السماوات ليتقدس اسمك.
 ليأت ملكوتك 
لتكن مشيئتك 
كما في السماء كذلك على الارض. 
اعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا،
 واغفر لنا خطايانا،
 كما نحن ايضاً نغفر لمن اخطأ و أساء الينا،
 ولا تدخلنا في التجارب، 
ولكن نجنا من الشرير،
 لأن لك المُلك والقوة والمجد إلى أبد الابدين. آمين! »

واطلب من بعدها ما تريد، وكن متأكد أن الرب يسمع ما طلبة ويعرفه ما تريد قبل أن تطلبه منه، وهو سيحققه لك في الوقت المناسب!

سلام أترك لك أخي الحبيب.
*


----------



## amro jaber (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

شكرا لك ولكن اريد المزيد من الادعية لو سمحت
و عندي سؤال آخر انا اريد التعمد ولا يسمح بتغير الدين في الامارات فلو سمحت دلني على طريقة
اتعمد دون الذهاب الى الكنيسة
شكرا


----------



## amro jaber (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

هل يمكن ان اقابل راهب الكنيسة على الانترنت و هو يدلني على طريقة التعمد و يعلمني عن الدين


----------



## أَمَة (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*



amro jaber قال:


> شكرا لك ولكن اريد المزيد من الادعية لو سمحت


 


يا أخ *عمر* افضل الأدعية هي التي تصدر من القلب بما يخالج القلب نحو ربه وخالقه، والرب يعلم طلباتن ولا يرذلنا. هكذا يقول الكتاب المقدس:

[Q-BIBLE]المزامير الأصحاح 102 العدد 17 *الْتَفَتَ إِلَى صَلاَةِ الْمُضْطَرِّ* *وَلَمْ يَرْذُلْ دُعَاءَهُمْ*. [/Q-BIBLE]


حتى التأؤه يسمعه الله ويميل اذنه ويثبت فلوبنا كما يقول الكتاب المقدس:

[Q-BIBLE]المزامير الأصحاح 10 العدد 17 *تَأَوُّهَ الْوُدَعَاءِ* قَدْ *سَمِعْتَ يَا رَبُّ*. *تُثَبِّتُ قُلُوبَهُمْ*. *تُمِيلُ أُذْنَكَ* [/Q-BIBLE]




amro jaber قال:


> و عندي سؤال آخر انا اريد التعمد ولا يسمح بتغير الدين في الامارات فلو سمحت دلني على طريقة
> اتعمد دون الذهاب الى الكنيسة
> شكرا


 
المسيحية يا *عمر* حياة حميمية نحياها مع الرب ليقدسنا ونعرفه أكثر واكثر، وليست دينا على بطاقة الهوية.

لا أرى داعيا لعجلتك على العماد وانت ما زلت لا تعرف عن المسيحية شيئا ولا تعرف ما هو التعميد بدليل أنك تسأل عن طريقة تتعمد بها دون الذهاب الى الكنيسة.

العماد ليس كلمة نقولها ونصبح مسيحيين. العماد هو عمل الرب خلال رجال الدين ويجب أن يتم على أيديهم.

إذا كنت مؤمنا بأن *السيد يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله* *الذي تجسد من أجل خلاص البشر*، *وصلب ومات وقام قي اليوم الثالث، **وصعد الى السماء، *وفعلت ما طلبه منك الأخ فريدي في مشاركته #*18* يمكنك بعد ذلك أن تلقي همك على الرب وهو الذي سيدبر لك معموديتك.

حتى ذلك الحين* أنصحك* حاليا* أن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس* *وتبدأ بالعهد الجديد،* *الموجود رابطه في أعلى الصفحة في هذا المنتدى،* *وأن تأخذ وقتك مثابرا على الصلاة والشكر* *لكي تنمو في نعمة الرب* *لأن كلمة الرب في إنجيلة هي حياة أبدية.*

سلام ونعمة المسيح


----------



## أَمَة (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*



amro jaber قال:


> هل يمكن ان اقابل راهب الكنيسة على الانترنت و هو يدلني على طريقة التعمد و يعلمني عن الدين


 

لا يوجد رهبانا أو كهنة في هذا المنتدى.

إفعل ما قلته لك في مشاركتي السابقة.

وتفضل واستفسر عن أي شيء لا تفهمه.

عليك أن تركز وتعرف ماذا تريد، وأن تضع سؤالا واحدا في الموضوع، لا ننتقل منه الى سؤال آخر حتى تفهم ما أردت أن تفهمه.

وهكذا ستتعلم الكثير عن المسيح.


----------



## amro jaber (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*

طب هل هناك صلاوا الصباح و المساء


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*



amro jaber قال:


> طب هل هناك صلاوا الصباح و المساء



لا يوجد وقت مُحدد للصلاة.
تستطيع الصلاة متى شئت، فلا يوجد شئ يمنع الله عن سماعك


----------



## peter88 (26 مايو 2010)

الكنيسة الحقيقة مش حرمانا من اى حاجة حلوة تغذي الروح وتقوي علاقتها مع الله

في الصلوات السبعة (بكتاب الاجبية ومزامير داوود)
صلوات القداس
صلوات التسبحة (السهر ليلا لتسبيح الرب)
صلوات سهمية (جمل قصيرة تردد على مدار اليوم)
صلوات ارتجالية ...

صلوات كتير وانواع كتير يعني
غير الترانيم والالحان....


----------



## Alcrusader (26 مايو 2010)

*الكنائس في الإمارات المتحدة.

ستجد في الامارات عدد لا بأس به من كنائس تابعت لمختلف الطوائف في الامارات.

هناك ما يقارب 26 كنيسة 

أرجو أن تدخل إلى دليل الصفحة الصفراء أو ال-yellow pages  من أجل معلومات أكثر.

وهذا هو الموقع 

http://www.yellowpages.ae/category-ar/churches/NjY5MF9fX0FsbF9fX18xMThf/

تستطيع الذهب إلى اية كنيسة، ولكن بدون لبسك التقليدي الإماراتي، إلبس لبس عادي ( بنطال وكنزة وبدون الدشداشة)  واخل إلى الكنيسة وهناك ستلقى المساعدة التي تحتاجها.*


----------



## نغم (27 مايو 2010)

اخى عمر سئل التلاميذ يسوع المسيح عن ايى صلاة ينبغى ان يصلو
فقال لهم
 قولوا  فى صلاتكم
اولا تعمل اشارة الصليب وتقول 
ابنا الذى فى السماوات ليتقدس اسمك لياتى 
 ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك  كما فى السماء كذلك على الارض اعطنا خبزنا كفافنا اليوم واغفر لنا ذنوبنا وخطايانا كما نحن ايضا نغفر لمن اخطأ واسأ الينا ولاتدخلنا فى التجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير لان لك المللك والقوة والتسبحة الى ابد الابدين امين

وهذه الصلاة ربانية علمها يسوع ايانا
 مذكورة فى الكتاب المقدس
 لو حابب انى اوضحلك كل مقطع منها فبكل سرور واقلك نصيحة لك اخى اذاك نت فعلا تريد تتقرب من الرب يسوع اقرا عنه فى الكتاب المقدس وتعرف على يسوع وتعالم وصاياه تستطيع ان تتقرب الى الرب يسوع وتصبح مسيحى حقيقى عندما تقرا الكتاب المقدس وتفهمه لان فيه تجد الكلام الحى كلام الله من خلال الكتاب المقدس يكلمك الله


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال مهم جداااا*



amro jaber قال:


> طب هل هناك صلاوا الصباح و المساء



*أخى عمر جابر
هذا رابط فية صلوات السواعى
باكر والغروب والنوم
​*


http://st-takla.org/Agpeya_.html
​


----------



## hako-23 (4 يونيو 2010)

لن يقتلك احد اخي الكريم اهل ..... اهلها طيبون الم تكن فيهم انا كوني مسلم اقول لك ابحث عن 

الحقيقة وادعو الله رب العالمين رب السموات والارض فسوفا ينير قلبك ودعه وتدرغ اليه لاقل لك شيئ فسوف 

يهدبك الله وبحث عن الحقيقة وقارن فسوف تتجلي لك كما قال الله عز وجل ادعوني استجب لكم 

*# ............................................ #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## antonius (4 يونيو 2010)

لا تخف عزيزي ولا تستعجل شيء...فالرب سيرتب لك كل شيء...
الصلاة هي علاقة وكلام بينك وبين الله...وليست مجرد ترديد لكلمات تحفظها
وفي بلدك كنائس كثيرة...يمكنك "زيارة" اي منها متى تشاء!!


----------

